# [SOLVED]Blokujące się pakiety

## Pryka

Wie ktoś jak sobie poradzić z tym blockiem?

```
[blocks B     ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp ("dev-dotnet/glade-sharp" is blocking dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.7)
```

Z góry dziękiLast edited by Pryka on Fri Jan 09, 2009 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rofro

zwykle któryś musisz odinstalować (a najpierw zrób quickpkg <nazwa_pakietu>)

----------

## Pryka

Żeby to było takie proste to by tu tego tematu nie było  :Razz: , kombinowałem już na wszystkie strony i nic mądrego nie mogę wymyślić

----------

## mziab

```
equery d dev-dotnet/glade-sharp
```

----------

## Pryka

```
app-misc/beagle-0.3.7-r1 (gtk? >=dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.4)

dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.16.0 (=dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.10*)

```

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -C dev-dotnet/glade-sharp

echo dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-9999 >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

Widzę, że po prostu nowe gtk-sharp zawiera w sobie obsługę glade, więc glade-sharp jest zbędne. Mógłbyś też ewentualnie zamaskować tę konkretną wersję gtk-sharp.

----------

## Pryka

Nic specjalnie to nie dało  :Sad:  za to dzisiaj przy emerge -uDN wordl -av już całkiem kosmos...

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1] 436 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.9 [0.2.7] 323 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3] 3,509 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p33] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger

-examples% -plugins -vanilla" 2,582 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61-r2] USE="-emacs" 1,527 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.3 [1.3.2] USE="urandom* -debug -doc" 1,134 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6  USE="X opengl svg -cleartype% -debug

-directfb -doc -glitz -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.0 [1.2.4] USE="(-exif%) (-gif%*)

(-jpeg%*) (-tiff%)" 1,926 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1 [2.1.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode

-debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/mono-2.0.1 [1.2.5.1-r1] USE="(-X%*) (-nptl%*)" 18,932

kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="alsa ffmpeg gstreamer gtk -doc

-pulseaudio (-oss%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.17] USE="caps" 76 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.2-r1 [2.24.2] USE="-debug -doc" 0

kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4 [1.3.2] USE="berkdb gdbm sqlite -doc

-freetds -ldap -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite3" 761 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="subversion -git -test" 46

kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.3 [2.2.2] USE="gtk nls unicode -daemon -debug

-geoip -remote -stats -upnp" 4,557 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1  USE="hal ipv6 -debug -doc%" 0

kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.12 [1.1.11] USE="X alsa cups gecko jpeg

ncurses opengl (-dbus) -esd (-gnutls) (-hal) -jack -lcms -ldap (-nas) -oss

-samba (-scanner) -xml" 22,072 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10  USE="python -debug" 639 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 [0.1.9-r1] USE="(-debug%) (-python%*)" 0

kB

[blocks b     ] <app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 ("<app-admin/gamin-0.1.10" is blocking

app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10, dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi-2.12.7-r6  USE="-debug" 1,555 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.7-r5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/pango-sharp-2.12.7-r5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/atk-sharp-2.12.7-r5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp-2.12.7-r5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.7-r5 [2.10.2] USE="-debug% (-doc%)" 0

kB

[blocks b     ] <=dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.7:2

("<=dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.7:2" is blocking

dev-dotnet/pango-sharp-2.12.7-r5, dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp-2.12.7-r5,

dev-dotnet/atk-sharp-2.12.7-r5, dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.7-r5,

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi-2.12.7-r6)

[blocks b     ] dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp ("dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp" is blocking

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2)

[blocks b     ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi ("dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi" is

blocking dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2)

[blocks b     ] dev-dotnet/pango-sharp ("dev-dotnet/pango-sharp" is blocking

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2)

[blocks b     ] dev-dotnet/glib-sharp ("dev-dotnet/glib-sharp" is blocking

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2)

[blocks b     ] dev-dotnet/atk-sharp ("dev-dotnet/atk-sharp" is blocking

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2)

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.24.0-r5 [2.16.0] USE="-debug%" 430

kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.24.0-r5 [2.16.0] USE="-debug%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.0-r5 [2.16.0] USE="-debug%" 0 kB

Total: 32 packages (22 upgrades, 7 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads:

60,497 kB

Conflict: 7 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp:2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.24.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.24.0 required by ('ebuild', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.0-r5', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge') pulled in

by

    ~dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.16.0 required by ('installed', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

dev-dotnet/art-sharp:2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.24.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.24.0 required by ('ebuild', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.0-r5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0 required by ('installed', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge')

    =dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0* required by ('installed', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge')

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp:2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2 required by ('installed', '/',

'dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.0.3.0', 'nomerge')

    >=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.4 required by ('installed', '/',

'app-misc/beagle-0.3.7-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0* required by ('installed', '/',

'dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.16.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)
```

Pomoże ktoś?

----------

## rapidus

Ja usunąłem dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp i problem zniknął.

----------

## Pryka

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249768

Udało się

----------

